# Early Atlas Molo First Version 3rd+ Printing.



## wa5cab (Jul 20, 2016)

If anyone has an Atlas 10D or earlier or a Craftsman 101.07401 or earlier (all models with a 96T change gear) and needs an appropriate vintage MOLO, see eBay 371685688912 .  The contents of this one are the same as in the blue cover Version 1 described in the MOLO history that I wrote.  It just has the later black covers.  I need to do a slight revision to the history document as last time I revised it, I wasn't aware that the first version apparently went through at least three printings before the versions covering the 10F or Craftsman equivalents came out.  This is now the second one of these that I have seen on eBay.


----------



## dlane (Jul 20, 2016)

Robert, I have a molo that came with a old craftsman lathe , I sold the lathe but have the book
Can't seem to find a date in it.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 20, 2016)

In the front of the book (assuming nothing is torn out) is a blank sheet (the fly leaf) and then the title page.  The back side of the title page is the copyright page.  It will either say "Copyright 1937" or Copyright, ?? Edition, and a list of years beginning with 1938.  The latest year in the list is the year that it was printed.


----------



## Round in circles (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for that  info Robert  ,
I looked up the item and saw something in one of th pictures that  stirred the sediments in my head .

 I've just looked at my MOLO , it has the printed 1937 on it and underneath that about 1 & 3/4 " further down the page it is also printed  " Price one dollar ( then on the next line down )  " in  USA "  the plastic clip binding for my MOLO is white not black , are you able to tie that version down to a date ?


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 22, 2016)

Dating all of the 1937 Copyright MOLO's is at least one part guesswork, one part educated guesswork, one part attention to contents that according to catalogs with known dates, couldn't have been there earlier that a specific catalog year, and one part some assumptions.  One is how quickly after something changed, appeared or disappeared Atlas actually changed the MOLO.  Another  with no proof is that Atlas only did one print run each year or at least only one version each year.  And another is that Atlas wouldn't have raised the price without removing the $1 from the copyright page.. At the moment, as yours is a V4 and still has the $1 on the copyright page, my guess would be 1945 +/- one year.


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2016)

This craftsman molo  must be a later version, as there is no copyright page.




Can't find any date in it anywhere, but it's a nice book


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 22, 2016)

The copyright page is the back side of the title page.  If the front of the blank page in photo #2 is also blank, that's the fly leaf.  And someone has deliberately cut out the title and copyright page.  
IThe first Version 9 (with either gray Atlas or black Craftsman front cover) was printed in 1967 as the 23rd edition.  Except for the change from Atlas to Clausing on the Preface page in either 1970 or 1971 (have never come across a 1970 edition to check), the only further change was that the 33rd edition (still for sale) in 1988 went back to a version of spiral wire binding, dropped the black Craftsman covers and changed the Atlas covers to light tan or cream color.  And it was apparently printed printed in the "modern" way from a scanned file instead of from offset plates.

So yours is a Version 9 Craftsman from somewhere between 1970/71 and 1981 (date of the last black cover).  Short of some quite expensive lab work, I don't know of any way to date it more closely.


----------

